
Mapping Militants - pingram1
http://mappingmilitants.stanford.edu/
======
pingram1
The Mapping Militants Project identifies patterns in the evolution of militant
organizations in specified conflict theatres and provides interactive visual
representations of these relationships. Relationships are traced in
interactive maps, which provide visual representations of how those
relationships change over time. The maps are also linked to profiles, which
compile open-source news and data on militant organizations to provide a
comprehensive, fully cited report on each group.

~~~
brudgers
Who specified the conflict theatres?

What is a militant?

